# Forgeworld Bulletin - Something Mysterious



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

A mysterious looking tome is present in the new bulletin, what do you think it is?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Imperial Armor 13 - Ultimate Chaos Awesomeness.

Best guess/hope/wishlist? A Chaos Knight that will be included in the complete update to all the Chaos units on FW.

Reality: Most likely just a complete update to all models.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks like Ultramarines to me.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

mayegelt said:


> I sent a nice mail to FW here:
> 
> Hello,
> In Imperial Armour 5-7 and found online http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/i/IA5_RH.pdf you have the great rules for Renegades and Heretics. This is invaluable now due to the change in the allies table making Imperial Guard (Astra Militarum) now being part of the Armies of the Imperium, so now Come the Apocalypse rather than before being Allies of Convenience.
> ...


That would be this one I think.

Revamped Renegades and Heretics stuff. Good scrub over the old things like Plague Hulks and all that lot to put them back in a current book. Maybe have a once over of a few of the special char models. Also almost without a doubt I would say a Chaos Knight.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I guess we will know this wednesday.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

That wasn't the only teaser in image form:









Looks like a new Riptide to me.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't care for anything FW does until they give me my KONRAD CURZE.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Orochi said:


> I don't care for anything FW does until they give me my KONRAD CURZE.


He can't be too far off in the future all things considered.


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

*Forge World Bulletin #35 (New chaos looking knight)*

See the picture, the Knight on the far left looks slightly Chaos like?



May be wrong though, but I have not seen that gun, or claw.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

That would be the Questoris knight Magaera; and as breach assaulting knight you definitely want it to look terrifying.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

darkreever said:


> That would be the Questoris knight Magaera; and as breach assaulting knight you definitely want it to look terrifying.


Its gun isn't a battle cannon though. It looks like a sound cannon.

Or maybe its some sort of Volkite weapon?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Magaera has a lighting cannon. A '48", S7, AP3, Heavy 1, Rending, Large Blast (5"), Shred' Lighting Cannon.

Also since we already have a topic discussing this newsletter I'm going to go ahead and merge this thread with that one. No need to clutter things up with two threads for the same item.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ah your right, thats not the Magaera (considering its in the center); just has the same shoulders, body (less the face), and legs with a slightly different claw and what might be a plasma based cannon.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Which would be hilarious as I was just mentioning on Saturday that I fully expect a plasma knight to help round out the Titan weapons that we've been seeing thus far.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think it's a volkite weapon, the barrel is very similar to the normal volkite weapons although they tend to be a little more "curvy" and that one looks a bit more block like.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Forgeworld Amsterdam Open showed a Magaera-like Knight with a Volkite weapon, the Carronade, likely, the same as the one on the Legion Glaive - basically fires a beam which affects all units it passes through, which causes a fair bit of damage, thanks to Haywire, AP2, and the ability to deal additional hits thanks to deflagrate - incidentally, something that's coming to a Leman Russ near you soon as well.

I think the new book is Eldar.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Vaz said:


> The Forgeworld Amsterdam Open showed a Magaera-like Knight with a Volkite weapon, the Carronade, likely, the same as the one on the Legion Glaive - basically fires a beam which affects all units it passes through, which causes a fair bit of damage, thanks to Haywire, AP2, and the ability to deal additional hits thanks to deflagrate - incidentally, something that's coming to a Leman Russ near you soon as well.
> 
> I think the new book is Eldar.


IA13 is supposedly Chaos Renegades and Heretics, but I wouldn't be surprised if that got shuffled around too.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Bad news - I just contacted ForgeWorld to hear if they plan to release a Chaos Knight in the future, and got this reply.



ForgeWorld said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> We do not have any current plans to produce a Chaos Knight Variant, but you never know, it may be something we produce at some point in the future.


Darn


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Zion said:


> That wasn't the only teaser in image form:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the one from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks like that Knight we've been staring at has been floating around for a few weeks:

















Definitely looks like a Volkite weapon.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Honestly, I wanna know what the new look Riptide is all about in that picture. Take a break from Horus Heresy and stuff over October FW and start that wagon rolling in November X3


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like you were right, it is an update.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

So is this a re hash or new stuff or both?
There is nothing up on their site yet.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

DaisyDuke said:


> new stuff or both?


Both. It is a complete update to all rules, for all models that Chaos has on Forgeworld. One that is sorely needed I might add.

I will definitely be getting this as soon as it is up!


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

I will wait for the regular edition.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Any one know if there will be new models?
Or is it just rules for the back catalogue.
Both will be sweet. Rules for the noise dredds etc .....


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

> The latest edition to the Imperial Armour book range includes profiles and rules for the vehicles of the Chaos Space Marines, Chaos Titans, Daemon Engines and the armoured vehicles of the Heretic and the Renegade.
> It also includes a complete army list for the forces of the Renegade and the Heretic, alongside extensive details on the dark heraldry and blasphemous iconography used by the traitorous Chaos Space Marines.
> Presented in a unique slip case and including a exclusive double-sided A1 poster, this special edition is limited to 2,000 copies worldwide and is available to buy for the first time at Warhammer Fest.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Here's the full bit regarding this from newsletter for the curious:



> The latest edition to the Imperial Armour book range includes profiles and rules for the vehicles of the Chaos Space Marines, Chaos Titans, Daemon Engines and the armoured vehicles of the Heretic and the Renegade.
> It also includes a complete army list for the forces of the Renegade and the Heretic, alongside extensive details on the dark heraldry and blasphemous iconography used by the traitorous Chaos Space Marines.
> Presented in a unique slip case and including a exclusive double-sided A1 poster, this special edition is limited to 2,000 copies worldwide and is available to buy for the first time at Warhammer Fest.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm surprised it's so cheap for a special edition. Some of the other standard IA books are more expensive.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hopefully they'll include some chaos versions of the Legion vehicles - we already know about the Chaos Fire Raptor IIRC.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yessss our day to spend way too much money on a book has come! Gimme!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

so it's not Squat related, 
why bother then?...........:biggrin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> so it's not Squat related,
> why bother then?...........:biggrin:


By that logic no money would ever be spent.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> By that logic no money would ever be spent.


GW and FW should just trade models for fruit and beans


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I felt this didn't deserve a thread of its own, but as you were on the subject of FW. Look what ADB just announced on his FB-page.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Holy shit. Ornate Power Armour and a Glaive - can only be Sevatar.

YAHSSSS. And no, trust me. This does deserve a new thread.


----------

